
New zine: HTTP: Learn your browser's language - chmaynard
https://jvns.ca/blog/2019/09/12/new-zine-on-http/
======
irrational
I like this. I just wish it was available as a pdf instead of the dead tree
version.

~~~
dmazin
I think it's actually _only_ available as a PDF!

~~~
irrational
Oh yeah, you're right. I just looked at the pictures of her holding the
printed out books and assumed that was what you got. My bad!

~~~
otachack
Yeah you can print it out as a small magazine, it's pretty nifty. Zachtronics
games had a couple for the game Exapunks. It's pretty sweet! But yeah if
that's not your thing she has a PDF computer-friendly version available.

------
zemnmez
wow! this website looks so refreshingly ... 2010? somehow

